# Alum Creek Muskies!!!



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah buddy, we had ourselves a good little day out there today. We went 5 for 5, and I am still smiling. I was the main man on the net today. I got the short ones(25 & 26). My uncle got a 31, 36 & 40. The surface water temps had come down just a bit with the cold front, but the fish were still fairly agressive. There was a lot of dirty water on the east side of the lake and up in many of the coves. We never did venture up north of 36 at all as we figured that would be quite muddy. Plenty of decent water clarity to be found though if you look. Find that, + bait and you'll find the muskies. 

Pics to come sometime later when I get them.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

congratulations CG!

Do alum muskies taste better than alum smallmouth?:T


----------



## bad-luck louie (May 22, 2005)

Sweet!! Great job!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nice catch crittergitter. Between you and bad-luck louie I think you all are the top muskycatchers.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, like I said I was mainly the net man today. lol

Here are pics of my uncles fish:

31"r










Nice fat 35"r










The 38"r










I told him that I get to catch the bigguns tomorrow!  All fish were released unharmed to fight again another day.


----------



## dukegrp (Mar 18, 2010)

trolling? casting? can you let us in on your bait selection? colors? I am going either tomorrow or wednesday.

thanks.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Any day you can get out and catch 5 muskie is a hell of a day!
Nice work!!!

I too would like to know your tactics if you are willing to share.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

A 1 muskie day is a successful outing; a 2 muskie day is a special; 3 is a rarity even in northern WI....5 is rare even in canadian shield lakes I've fished! Congrats on your awesome day. I played with 3 earlier this year and thought that was pretty good but 5....simply awesome.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That friggin Crittergetter just flat out knows how to catch a fish. Plain and simple.
You're the man, brutha!! Congrats!!

Now put those big ole rods down, figure out where you put your bass gear, dust it off, and I'll see ya Thursday!!


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice one critter! That's probably the most fun anyone has had in a Brown's shirt in quite some time. Sorry I couldn't resist. If the storms hold off tonight I'm going to try my luck at getting a saugeye / musky mixed bag. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Scientific Angler said:


> Nice one critter! That's probably the most fun anyone has had in a Brown's shirt in quite some time.


LOL!! Aint that the truth!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Scientific Angler said:


> Nice one critter! That's probably the most fun anyone has had in a Brown's shirt in quite some time. Sorry I couldn't resist. If the storms hold off tonight I'm going to try my luck at getting a saugeye / musky mixed bag. Thanks for the report.


Yeah, my uncle said something very similar. We got out today and put in a LOT of time. My uncle got a 35"r. We had some issues today. I think we had 4 hooks ups trolling that we only had on for 4-20 seconds. I had a big, big fish on for about 15 seconds and she just came unpinned. I also had a boatside blow up while casting by a mid 30's fish, and she jumped twice and then right at as we were about to net her..............gone. That's musky fishing. My uncle also had a lazy follow in the morning from a fish we think would maybe go 40"s. I was thrilled to have caught 2 muskies yesterday, but it is my uncle that is a musky magnet. He has paid his dues and and has the karma on his side for sure.

More on the pattern we established. We spent 70% of our time trolling on Monday vs 30% casting. We did not see a fish casting yesterday. The bite seemed more agressive yesterday as 3 fish were hooked on the middle hook of the crankbait. We were probably 50/50 today on casting and trolling. Baits that remain high in the water column never got a look. We had to be throwing a bait that would get down. We never fished water deeper than 16 fow, but the bait had to get down or no follow, bite or fish. Oh, and bright colors were not a bad option today either. Hope that is little more detail for the report. 

Going to take a day to rest and do some house work, then I am off to Chilicothe for some yak fishing in some smallie creeks. I can't wait!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great day Kyle they were trolling away out there tonight Muskie club was busy only saw one boat with a fish. Sunday thay had a tourney i was at a ramp and just put a 36" one back as boat was coming in he was not impressed.. 24 so far and counting still not one fished for. Secret bait took this one!! Keep it up and enjoy the river smallies.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

ok once you get all drunk or whatever down in chilly im going to have you sing some kind of contract that says you are going to take me out for some of that action. you might not remember it from the roofys but i'll have the signed contract in hand. no teeth for me this year. heck i only have 7 for my life. dont fish for them bc you dont get numbers i guess. i love smile on the uncles face that is priceless. i like the serious photo op but you get one of those things and its the cheese comin out. nice going.

GABO


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

GABO said:


> ok once you get all drunk or whatever down in chilly im going to have you sing some kind of contract that says you are going to take me out for some of that action. you might not remember it from the roofys but i'll have the signed contract in hand. no teeth for me this year. heck i only have 7 for my life. dont fish for them bc you dont get numbers i guess. i love smile on the uncles face that is priceless. i like the serious photo op but you get one of those things and its the cheese comin out. nice going.
> 
> GABO


No contract necessary. If you want to hit up Alum sometime with the big rods, just let me know and we'll set it up.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Job Kyle. You guys have been killing them this year.

Have fun at the Rodeo.


----------

